# Consoles You Own



## .Chris (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm just wondering what consoles you own. For me, I own a Nintendo Wii, Nintendo Gamecube Nintendo DS Lite and DSi, Nintendo Gameboy Advance, Sony PSP Slim, and a Sony PS3


----------



## R2DJ (Jan 20, 2010)

Currently own: DS, Wii, 360, PS2 (hibernating)

Previously owned: PS1, Gameboy Color, GBA SP

There should be a poll...Also, I believe I've seen a similar thread around...


----------



## haflore (Jan 20, 2010)

Shouldn't this be in general discussion or polls?

Anyway I have a GBASP and a DSLite.


----------



## .Chris (Jan 20, 2010)

haflore said:
			
		

> Shouldn't this be in general discussion or polls?
> 
> Anyway I have a GBASP and a DSLite.


Whoops.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 20, 2010)

Yup. Been done. Also, this is the wrong area. No matter. 

Here's the other thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=199344

EDIT: Crap, just realized i don't have control of this area.

So i can't lock this. D'oh.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Yup. Been done. Also, this is the wrong area. No matter.
> 
> Here's the other thread
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Yup. Been done. Also, this is the wrong area. No matter.
> 
> Here's the other thread
> 
> ...


Lol.

All the power has gone to your head. Now you think you have the power of the Global Mods.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the power of supervisor!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You may have the power of supervisor but I have....

*Brooklyn Rage!*


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I does.


----------



## Arp1 (Jan 20, 2010)

In all I own:
An Xbox 360
A  Wii
2  GBA's
A  PS1
A  DS
A  DSL
A  DSi
A  Computer
AND...
A  Gamecube w/ GBA Adapter


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 20, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liar.

I do. Chuck Norris is on my side, too. Eat it! _The cheesecake._


----------



## anaxs (Jan 20, 2010)

every nintendo system except game cube since it broke..and psp, ps3 and xbox 360


----------



## asdf (Jan 20, 2010)

NES
SNES
N64
GCN
Wii
PS1
PS2
PSP
PS3
Xbox 360
Genesis


----------



## DJ91990 (Jan 20, 2010)

-==-
I own

NES
SEGA Game Gear
Gameboy Color (Violet)
N64
GameCube
GBASP (Broken Backlight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
DS Fat (Silver-Black)
DS LITE (Onyx Black)
DSi (Light Blue)
Wii (White, NOT LU-XXXXXXX, Soft Modded)
PS2
Xbox 360

-==-
I Emulate:
NES
SNES
N64
SMS,Genesis, GameGear, 32x.
GBA


----------



## nasune (Jan 20, 2010)

Well let's see,
-Commodore 64 (x2)
-Atari 2600 (x4)
-Atari Lynx (x2)
-Philips G-7000
-Some kind of commodore clone from the 90s which I can only find the letters MSX-2 on
-Philips CD-I
-GameGear
-NES
-SNES (x2)
-Nintendo 64
-Gamecube
-Wii
-Gameboy
-Gameboy pocket
-Gameboy Color
-Gameboy Advance
-Nintendo DS
-DSi
-Playstation
-Playstation 2
-Playststion 3
-PSP
-Xbox 360

And some other consoles that lie forgotten in my closets/drawers.


----------



## DaMummy (Jan 20, 2010)

original game boy, 2x gba sp, 2x nds lite, 2.5x gamecube, 2x wii, genesis, n64, psp phat, dreamcast, and proud future owner of a first batch OpenPandora

used to own in pal: commodore 64, amiga, nes, snes n64


----------



## felixsrg (Jan 20, 2010)

I own:

Nintendo Wii
Nintendo 64
Super Nintendo
Nintendo DS Lite
Nintendo DSi
Game Boy Advance SP

Owned:

Nintendo GameCube
Play Station 1
Play Station 2
Xbox (Broked ¬¬)
Game Boy Advance
Game Boy Color
Game Boy


----------



## kingsanto (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm the original owner for all of these:

Atari 2600
NES
Sega Genesis
N64
Sega Dreamcast
NDS Lite


----------



## Danny Tanner (Jan 20, 2010)

I'll Play!

I own:
(Long Broken) NES
SNES
N64
PSX
Wii
GB
GBC
GBA
GBASP
NDSphat
NDSlite
NDSi
and a proud new owner of a PSP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah... I kind of jump on the handheld wagon whenever one comes out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sold my genesis long ago, which I regret, and sold my Gamecube which I don't because I just use the Wii for it. And I REALLY want a PS3 if someone is willing to donate


----------



## Capn_Makeveli (Jan 20, 2010)

The ones that I own are

Nes (x5)
Snes (x3)
N64 (x4)
Gamecube
Wii
Atari 2600 (x3)
C64
SMS
Genesis
Dreamcast
Mattell Intellivision
PS1
PS2
PSP
Xbox 
Xbox 360 
Gameboy
Gameboy Advance
Gameboy Advance SP
NDS


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 21, 2010)

:/ I love it how there's a link to the other topic which is in the right section, yet everyone just keeps posting in this one.


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 21, 2010)

I own:


Spoiler



2 GameBoy Colors
SNES
N64
GameCube
Wii
NES
DreamCast
DS Lite
DS Phat
GBA SP


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 21, 2010)

I own:


Spoiler



N64
GameCube
Wii
NES
GBA
DSi LL
DSi


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 21, 2010)

I own:

Original NES
Original SNES(x2)
N64
Gamecube
DSLite
PS1
PS2
Sega Genesis

Used to own:
SNES2(SNES Jr), got stolen with a lot of games, including kirby's dreamland 3 and chrono trigger, grrrrrrr!

Virtual Boy(Still have one of the games for it), took it back to the store and got my money back because it was a terrible system, wish I had kept it now just for a collection piece!!!

GBC(Gave it away as a gift to someone *Facepalm*)

Intellivision(Don't know what the hell happend to it???)


----------



## Fantasy Freak (Jan 21, 2010)

A DSL
A Wii
A Gamecube
A PROUD NEW OWNER OF A PS3 WHO JUST GOT UNCHARTED 2 AND MODERN WARFARE 2
A PSP
Yea....


----------



## kicknhorse (Jan 21, 2010)

I have;

Sega Mega Drive
Ps1
Ps2 (slim)
Xbox (original - only got for Ninja Gaiden). 
Gameboy (original)
Gameboy Pocket
DS Lite
Wii
Gamecube
I have a feeling I am missing something?

Owned also;
Amega
NES
Ps2 (original)
N64
Dreamcast
GBA
And I am sure something else. 

Oho, a virtual boy, nice. Did you get those horrible headaches? I was reading about them last night as the 15th anniversary is coming up, and there wass only 800,000 of them that acctually existed (and 22 games).

Will be getting an Xbox 360 or Ps3 soon for XIII (also considering a PSP).


----------



## zeromac (Jan 21, 2010)

DSL, GBASP , PS2 , 360


----------



## Raikiri (Jan 21, 2010)

I Own a...

Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
NDSL
PSP2000
Gamecube
PS2
PS3


----------



## soopa (Jan 21, 2010)

I own the following 

Commodore 64
-Atari 2600 (x2)Still play every once in a while
-GameGear
-NES
-SNES 
-Nintendo 64
-Gamecube
-Wii
-Gameboy
-Gameboy Color
-Gameboy Advance
-Playstation
-Playstation 2
-Turbo Graphix 16
-Silver Ds phat
-silver Ds Lite
-Black DS Lite
and ODDESSEY or however its spelled


----------



## inde (Jan 21, 2010)

commodore 64
Intellivision
MSX
Atari 2600
NES 
Sega master system
Snes
Sega Megadrive 1 and 2
Sega mega CD
Atari jaguar
PC Engine
jaguar CD
panasonic 3DO
Playstation (chunky one)
Playstation (mini one)
Sega Saturn
N64
Playstation 2 (both chunky one and slim)
Xbox 
Dreamcast
Gamecube
Wii 
xbox 360
playstation 3

for handhelds
gameboy
gameboy pocket
gameboy color
gameboy advance
DS Phat
DS Lite
PSP
Gameking 
Sega Gamegear
atari lynx
Virtual Boy

think thats about it, tho feeling im missing something here hmm


----------



## Leo Cantus (Jan 21, 2010)

PS1
PS2
360
Wii
GBA
DS
PSP


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 22, 2010)

nes 
snes
n64
gamecube
wii
gameboy
gameboy advance
nintendo ds


----------



## Dialexio (Jan 24, 2010)

I own…

Atari 2600 (I think that was it.)
Nintendo 64
Nintendo GameCube
PS2
Wii
Nintendo Game Boy Color
Nintendo Game Boy Advance SP
Nintendo DS
Nintendo DS Lite
32 GB iPod touch 2G (if it counts)


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 24, 2010)

Bleh, I'll do latest console generations.
I don't buy a lot of these new or myself, honestly, because they're usually gifts or gently used.

DS Phat
DS lite [Red/Black]
DS lite [LoZ Edition]
DS lite [Black]
DS lite [Navy]
DS lite [White]
DSi [Black]
2x PSP 1001s
20GB Pro Xbox360
250GB MW2 Xbox360
280GB PS3 Slim
PS2 Slim
Nintendo Wii


----------



## Scathraax (Jan 24, 2010)

*Consoles:*

2x Gamecube
1x Xbox
1x Playstation
1x Xbox 360
1x Wii
1x Playstation 3


*Handhelds:*

1x PSP Slim
1x PSP Phat
2x Original Gameboy (1 still in box! Has been opened though.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
1x Gameboy Advance
1x Gameboy Advance SP2
1x Gameboy Micro
1x DS Phat
1x DS Lite


----------



## omgpwn666 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Own*: Gamecube, PSP 3000 x2, DS phat, DS lite x2, DSi x2, Wii, Xbox 360 x2, NES, PS2
Owned: GB Pocket x6 (Broke a tons..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), GB Color x4, GBA x2, GBA SP x2, Sega Genesis, Sega Dreamcast, N64 x2, PS1, Xbox, SNES


----------



## eltrut (Jan 24, 2010)

XBOX
XBOX 360
SUPER NINTENDO
NINTENDO64
Wii
GAME BOY
GAME BOY COLOR
GAME BOY ADVANCE
DS Lite x2
PSP x2
PSone
PS2 x1.5
SEGA Master System II


----------



## pitoui (Jan 24, 2010)

I own-

Nintendo-

NES 
SNES
Virtual Boy
N64
Wii
Donkey Kong (Game and Watch)
Donkey Kong 3 (Game and Watch, micro vs. system)
Gameboy (original)
Gameboy Colour (Green and Gold Aussie version)
DS Phat
DS Lite x2
DSi

Sega-

Master System
Dreamcast

Microsoft-

Xbox
Xbox 360 (Arcade)
Xbox 360 (Elite)

Sony-

PS2
PS3 (60GB)
PSP 1000
PSP 2000

Atari-

2600


Hmm, that's all I can think of at the moment.


----------



## prowler (Jan 24, 2010)

Guess I'll post mine
I own;
SNES (though I lost the video wire)
GBASP
DS Lite
Gamecube
PSP Phat
Xbawk 360
Xbawk

What I don't own but its in my house;
2x Xbawk 360 (one banned, one not)
3x Xbawk
PS3
Wii.


----------



## Elritha (Jan 24, 2010)

Atari
Gameboy
Snes
Sega Genesis/Sega Mega Drive
Master System (via adaptor to Sega Genesis)
N64
DS and DSL
Wii
Xbox 360


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 24, 2010)

I have...
*Console*
PS1 (Original) x 1 (not sure where it is and the disk drive's buggered if I remember right)
PS2 (Original x 1 (Still working, had swapmagic disk but lost swap tool)
PS3 (80GB model) x 1 (My brother's console, can't say I like it too much)
Xbox 360 (Elite 120GB w/ HDMI) x 1 (My console, love the damned thing)
Nintendo Wii (Launch model) x 1 (used to be my pride and joy, became disillusioned from ninty though)
SNES x 1 (PAL version looks so much better than US, only have 4 games for it though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I want Starfox)

*Handheld*
GBC x 1
GBA x 1
Nintendo DS x 1 (casemodded to black)
Nintendo DS Lite x 1 (my sister's casemodded to yellow, touchscreen broken)
PSP 1000 x 1 (recent addition, bought off a friend for £50 with 10 games and a 1gb memory stick pre hacked)

I plan on expanding the retro collection when I'm older. I love the old stuff from 80s/90s and I'm only 16 (though I have lived in 3 decades 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Adr990 (Jan 24, 2010)

1x CDi Phillips
1x PSOne (Lite) Modchip
1x SNES
2x Gamecube (Black>Purple Full Disk + Viper Extreme with USB Flasher) And a original Black.
1x Wii (White) (WiiKey v1)
1x DS Lite (Casemodded, Gold Zelda with EZ Flash 3in1+ Gold case mod Zelda. And Cyclo DS Evo HW1.1)
1x GBA Gold Painted

That's it pretty much, maybe a PS3 any time soon..


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 24, 2010)

PSP 1000
DS lite
Gamecube
Wii
GBA sp


----------



## kielserat (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

I own :Sega megadrive 1&2-Sega saturn-Sega Cd 2-Sega Dreamcast-Sega Master System 2-Sega Game Gear-Nintendo Gameboy Color-Nintendo Gameboy Advandce Sp-Nintendo Nes-Nintendo Snes-Nintendo 64 with Neo Myth 64(Pal-Ntsc)-Nintendo Ds Lite-Nintendo Dsi-Nintendo Wii-Nintendo Gamcube-Sony Playstation-Playstation One-Sony Playstation 2-Sony Playstation 3-Sony Psp 2000-Amiga 1200-Amiga Cd-Atari Jaguar-Atari 7800-Panasonic 3Do-Neo Geo Cd-Neo Geo Aes-Gp2x-Microsoft Xbox-Microsoft Xbox 360-Vectrex

And i love them much,never gonna sell it,too much value for me


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 24, 2010)

Question to those who own more than 1 of a console: Why bother? I know you may have 1 modded and 1 not for 360 but for older consoles there seems no point in owning more than one to me.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Jan 24, 2010)

its nice to have backups for when your retros finally go down..... I wish i had an extra ps2 and dreamcast at the least..... now as to what i have right now its nes, supernes, n64, wii, ps, ps2, xbox, xbox 360, gbax4, ndsx2, dreamcast, genesis, .... I think thats it


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Jan 24, 2010)

Atari 2600
Atari 5200
NES
SNES
Virtual Boy
N64
GCN
Wii
DS

Used to have an original Gameboy too, but I sold it on ebay last year.  So yeah... Nintendo fanboy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On a side note, I've never gotten why it's abbreviated "GCN", shouldn't it be "NGC"?


----------



## HEARDATBEAT (Jan 24, 2010)

Wii
PS1
PS2
PS3
Xbox 360
DSL
PSP
GBA
SNES
Sega Genesis

I think theres a few more but i haven't kept track of them


----------



## nasune (Jan 24, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Question to those who own more than 1 of a console: Why bother? I know you may have 1 modded and 1 not for 360 but for older consoles there seems no point in owning more than one to me.



Well for me the double ones were gifts from others, I collect them so if someone I know sees a console they take it with them for me.


----------



## darkangel5000 (Jan 24, 2010)

Atari 2600Jr
Phillips CDi
Amiga CD32
Phillips G7000
Super Nintendo
N64
PS2
2 Xbox
2 Gamecube
Xbox 360
Wii
PS3
GBA
2 GBA SP
NDS
NDSL
2 PSP-1000
Gameboy Color (previously 3 ;_; )
Gameboy
Pokemon Mini

:3




			
				mysticwaterfall said:
			
		

> On a side note, I've never gotten why it's abbreviated "GCN", shouldn't it be "NGC"?


The same reason, why the Gameboy Color is CGB-001 and the Gameboy Advance AGB-001 :3


----------



## soulfire (Jan 24, 2010)

gameboy advance ( pink 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
gameboy sp tribal edition
nintendo ds light silver ( almost dead need new buttons )
nintendo dsi 
psp 2000 white
psp 1000 pink ( no i don't like pink it is just the free things i always get are mostly pink ^^ )
xbox 360
gamecube ( played hours on that thing)


----------



## 42techie (Jan 24, 2010)

No home consoles sadly...

Game Boy Advance (White with broken battery cover D
GBA SP (Silver)
DS Lite (Black)

...I need a PSP.


----------



## billyshred (Jan 24, 2010)

x1 cyclods evolution
x2 R4
x2 (Xbox360iXtreme 1.61)Elite
x1 Wii(soft mode-twilight hack-4.1e-usbloader)1T HDD
x2 PS2 -Swap Magic
x1 Fat PS2 -Swap Magic
x1 PSP PHAT 5.00m33-6-   8gb
x2 NDS Lite ...Blue/Pink
X1 GB ----I think it still works ???? not been used for a long time.....


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Jan 25, 2010)

PS3, 360
Wii with Wiikey
DSi with Acekard 2i Akaio 1.5.1
DS Lite with Supercard DSOne
PSP2000 with cfw m33 5.00
PS2 with a modchip
Gamecube
Xbox
Dreamcast with a modchip
PS1 with a modchip
N64, SNES, NES
Sega Genesis and Sega Saturn


----------



## rauthelegendary (Jan 25, 2010)

Wii (first wiikey, later softmodded)
DS Tank (first m3 pro then cycloDS evolution)
GBA (no mod)
GBC (no mod)
GB (no mod)
PSP-2000 (latest GEN CFW)
PS2 (modchip) and Ps2 lite (swapmagic)
PS1 (modchip)
N64 (no mod)
GC (no mod)

I mostly play on PC though..


----------



## noammax (Jan 25, 2010)

....PS3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 250gb though.

As for portables: 

Psp go (6.20 OFW)

Dsi (acecard2i)

Ds lite

Broken psp 2000


----------



## Yukito (Jan 25, 2010)

N64
Dreamcast
Gamecube (Black)
GBA (Black)
3 DSLite (All 3 black)

My first DS Lite was broken (microphone never worked since I got it but only realised later, L trigger doesn't respond anymore and I broke the power button when I reassembled it) other than that (and with the help of a toothpick) it still works. Second one was offered to me for my birthday 2 years ago and is still working. You may not believe the following, but the 3rd DS Lite I actually found it 2 days ago at my local arcade centre.


----------



## mojostyle (Jan 25, 2010)

Wii: Soft mod

Ps2: Disc cover mod

Ndsl: Original R4 Card

Psp 2000: 5.00 m33-6 cfw

Ipod touch 8gb 3gen: Jailbroken via BlackRa1n.


----------



## saison (Jan 26, 2010)

Wii: Softmodded

PS2: Unmodded

Gamecube: Unmodded

GBA: Unmodded

NDS: Unmodded

Hopefully a PS3 will be added to the collection soon


----------



## mrSmiles (Jan 26, 2010)

PS3
360
PSP - 5.50 GEN D3
NDSL - Acekard 2.1


----------



## PlooBloo (Jan 26, 2010)

SNES
Gameboy
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Micro
N64
Gamecube
Playstation
Playstation 2
DS Lite
DSi
Wii
Xbox 360


----------



## tobi9859 (Jan 26, 2010)

Game boy advance SP 
NDS lite
wii


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 26, 2010)

GBA
GB
GBC
GBP
Nintendo DS Lite
SNES
N64
Xbox
PS2 (stopped reading disks)
Wii
Gamecube
Sega Genesis
PS1
PS3


----------



## .Chris (Jan 26, 2010)

WOW! i did not know so many people would post in this topic. THANKS!


----------



## sportscarmadman (Jan 26, 2010)

I currently own a 
-Ps3 
-Wii
-Ds Fat
-PSP
I used to own
-Ipod
-Gameboy original 
-Gameboy Advance SP
-PS1
-PS2
-N64


----------



## naglaro00 (Jan 26, 2010)

XBox (the first one one)
PSP
Wii
DS


----------



## user0002 (Jan 26, 2010)

PS1
Wii

I also had a NES but my mom gave it away.


----------



## DCG (Jan 26, 2010)

N64
DS lite
GBA
GameCube
Wii

want to buy a ps 3 but my parents forbid it to me -.-"


----------



## DjoeN (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm not gonna list my old retro computers, cause the topic is consoles you own)

*Nintendo:*
- GB + GB Camera + GB Printer (and i still have print paper around to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )
- GB Pocket
- GBC
- GBA + E-Reader
- GBA SP
- GBA Micro (Famicom edition)
- Pokemon Mini (4 sets)
- DS (USA Import)
- DSLite (JPN Import + EU model)
- DSi (JPN Import and EU model)
- NES
- SNES (Pal) (With region switches)
- SNES (NTSC-US) (With region switches)
- N64
- Gamecube (+ Viper Modchip)
- Wii (+ Modchip)
- Wii (+ Wode chip and stand)
* Around 15 G&W games (5 boxed)
( :/ I do miss a Virtual Boy :/ )

*Sega:*
- Game Gear
- Master System (With region switches)
- Master System 2 (With region switches)
- MegaDrive (Genesis) (With modem port) (With region switches)
- MegaDrive (Without modem port) (With region switches)
- Megadrive 2 (With region switches)
- 32X
- SegaCD model1
- SegaCD model2 (Multibios modded)
- Saturn model1 (+ Modchip)
- Saturn model2 (+ Modchip)
- DreamCast
* SMS converter for the model1 Megadrive
* SMS 2 GG converter

*Sony:*
- Playstation 1 (PSX) (+ Modchip)
- PSOne (+ modchip)
- Playstation 2 (modded, FAT model with HDD))
- Playstation 3 (80Gb model)
- PSP 1000 (modded with modchip (what a waste of money was that)

*Microsoft:*
- Xbox (X3 modded with LCD screen)
- Xbox360 Arcade 2009 model (3th, other 2 RROD on me)

*Neo Geo:*
- NeoGeo Pocket (B/W)
- NeoGeo Pocket Color (With 32mb Flashkit linker)
- NeoGeo MVS 2 slots arcade + Supergun for TV connection

*Bandai:*
- Wonderswan
- Wonderswan Color
- Wonderswan Color SwanCrystal (Anybody has a WonderMagic for sale for me? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

*Atari:*
- Atari 2600 Woody
- Atari 2600 Jr.
- Atari 5200
- Atari 7800
- Lynx II
- Jaguar (French RGB version)

*Commodore:*
- Amiga 500A (i only used it as a gaming device 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
- Amiga CD32

*Philips:*
- CD-i
- Videopac G7000
- Philips MSX, Model VG-8020
- Philips MSX2 NMS 8280 (With Digitizer build in)

*Panasonic:*
- Panasonic 3DO FZ-1 R.E.A.L.
- Panasonic 3DO FZ-10 R.E.A.L.

*NEC:*
- PC-Engine Duo-R (RGB modded)
- PC-Engine Duo-RX (RGB modded)

*Other stuff:*
- GP2X Wiz
- Dingoo
- Pacman led 2 player game (1982)
- 2 Wii alike 32in1 game consoles
- 2x NASA (Nes Clone)
- Pocket Dream Console 100 in 1 (Conny)
- Vectrex
- GBA SP Clone with build in games and a 3xx in 1 cartritge (from DX)
- ColecoVision (With Atari 2600 add-on)
- 1 pong console (unknown name)
- Official Sega collection (those sega megadrive gamepads with build in games)
- Official Namco collection (retro joystick from Namco with pacman as art)
- A 32 or so in1 joypad (yellow)
- One of those xxin1 megadrive retro collections
- One of those xxin1 Atari2600 retro collections
- Over 100 different little LCD games (Tamagotchi's Sega, Nintendo Classics, Bandai, others like the ones MC Donalds sometimes give with there happy meals etc...)

*- Some other console stuff i forgot...*

*I also collect copier devices for old retro consoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

[EDIT]
- Everything is stored in boxes untill i move (just before or in the summer i hope when i can make a good deal with the seller) , got no space to set everything up :/
- I do own all of the listed consoles
- I also collect small indoor R/C Helicopters, but not that freaky like consoles)

[EDIT]
Found some old pics i forgot i had on a skydrive from MS:
http://cid-2ef6914dfc649d23.skydrive.live....e.aspx/Consoles!

*Note:* I do all modding myself, alot of those are modded to play game cartridges from all region or RGB modded
(You can check some things up on my never finnished and for years not updated homepage -> http://djoen.dommel.be/djoen.html)
If a Console is modded i mostly have a spare untouched one to


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Consoles:*

*Wii* (Still Have & Working) – This might be surprising to some but the Wii is my first and only console. Not the best choice if I do say so myself.

*PC* (Still Have…) – This probably doesn’t count as a console but the PC does play games. I’ve played games on the PC to make up for the lack of a proper console. The PC was a wonderful substitute for a console until now

*Handhelds:*

*GB* (Lost) – My first handheld gaming system. I consider it to be one of the best handhelds released by far. I’ve had lots of good memories with this one

*GBC* (Lost) – Another great handheld. I still remember playing Pokémon Gold on this!

*GBA* (Still Have & Working) – Good handheld if a bit overrated. I liked it. It had quite a bit good games. 

*GBA SP* (Still Have & Working) – Just like the GBA but with a backlit screen and a sleek design. Not worth the money.

*DS Lite* (Broken but Still Have) – I think it’s a great handheld. Many of you probably have one. It had a lot of good games.

*DSi* (Still Have & Working) – A good handheld. The bigger screens actually made a significant difference from the DS Lite. I enjoy it but it was a bit too expensive.


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jan 30, 2010)

SNES| (No Power Cable)
(Soon To Have EZ-Flash III)| GameBoy Advance
GameCube
Nintendo DS| (Broken Top Screen and Hinge)
EZ-Flash 3-in-1| Nintendo DS Lite| (Broken L and R Buttons (temp))
Acekard 2i| Nintendo DSi |(Broken Camera and L and R Buttons (temp))
HBC| Nintendo Wii
HBC| Nintendo Wii
PlayStation
PlayStation 2
GEN-D2| Sony PlayStation Portable 1000
Mattel Classic Football
Plug-and-Play Poker
Plug-and-Play Spongebob


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 30, 2010)

I've owned a lot of consoles trough the years , really , but since I traveled  internationally quite a lot, I had to leave most of them behind.
Currently, and physically in my room , I have a GBA, GBA SP, 2 DSL( one black, one white ),PSP,a N64, Dreamcast, Gamecube with Gameboy player attached, Wii and of course my Dell XPS gaming PC with lots of emulators for all the systems I had to leave behind in the past.
Back home I might still have boxed somewhere  a NES, A Super NES, a couple of Game Boys mono, pokets and Color......not too sure if the Playstation still works, and I sold the PS2 to a room mate some time ago.
Is that pretty much it ? Nah, I had some home computers in the late 80s which were used for gaming anyway....I had a Sinclair ZX Spectrum 128K +2, and after that an  MSX 2+, a Commodora Amiga 1200 and what else......Can't remember....


----------



## pitoui (Jan 30, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> WOW! i did not know so many people would post in this topic. THANKS!



People just like to show off... Like me


----------



## .Chris (Jan 30, 2010)

pitoui said:
			
		

> DaDownloadMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha.


----------



## All4consoles-UK (Jan 31, 2010)

My name suggests 4 but we do own almost all video game consoles


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 31, 2010)

DaDownloadMan said:
			
		

> pitoui said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put some content into your posts.


----------



## Hells Malice (Jan 31, 2010)

NES
SNES
N64 (launch week)
Gamecube (2)
Wii (launch day)
Gameboy colour
Gameboy advance
DS lite
DSi

PS1
PS2
PSP

Xbox
Xbox360 elite (day it came out)


----------



## elixirdream (Jan 31, 2010)

ATARI
A FEW FC/NES
SFC aka SNES
SEGA aka MEGA DRIVE
Game Boy
3DO
N64
PS
PS2
DSL
DSi
PSP Slim
Wii
Xbox360
PS3


----------



## Finishoff (Feb 2, 2010)

DSLite, PSP, PS1, PS2, PS3, Xbox 360 & Wii


----------



## stalker017 (Feb 2, 2010)

2 X DS Lite White/Crimson Black
1 X DSi Red 
1 X PSP 1000
1 X PSP Go
1 X XBOX 
1 X XBOX 360
1 X PS3 Slim
1 X Gamecube
1 X PS2
1 X PSX
1 X Nintendo Super Famicom (I've tested it yesterday and still works)
1 X Gameboy Color (still works but I lost my carts)
1 X Gameboy Advance

Will buy a Wii tomorrow for my niece's birthday. She badly want one.


----------



## Some1CP (Feb 2, 2010)

I have:
Wii  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Broken but working DS Phat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



GBA SP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Not working GBC  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NES clone that looks like a N64  controller with poor games stored on memory that doesn't work anymore.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



=================
I had:
Another NES clone
Playstation 1
Playstation 2  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I'd like to have a GameCube instead of a PS2 and a N64 instead of a PS1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Evilmaster1985 (Feb 2, 2010)

- Atari 2600
- Sega Master System II x2 (One with Sonic built in the other with Alex Kid.)
- Sega Genesis
- SNES x2
- Nintendo 64 x3
- Gamecube x2
- Playstation1 x2
- Playstation2 x2
- Xbox 
- Xbox 360
- Gameboy
- Gameboy Color
- PSP 100x and 300x
- NDSLite


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2010)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> DaDownloadMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, and like you can say much.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Feb 2, 2010)

Let's see...

Sega Mega Drive (Genesis in US)
Gameboy Color
Nintendo 64
Gameboy Advance (bought a GBA flashcart for it and the DS in 2007)
GameCube (I can play backups on my Wii)
Xbox (modded)
Nintendo DS (I own several flashcarts for it)
Nintendo DS Lite
Wii (softmodded)
PlayStation 3


----------



## sirdashadow (Feb 2, 2010)

3 x PS1 (got them at a yard sale for $1 each LOL)
1 x DS lite
1 x PSP
2 x N64
2 x Dreamcast
1 x Wii
1 x Gamecube
1 x XBOX
1 x PS2 
1 x XBOX360
1 x Sega Saturn (got lost)
1 x TurboGraphx 16

not sure if off topic but 3 PCs, 2 laptops too.

Edit: Back in the day, 
1 x NES
1 x SNES
3 x Atari 2600
1 x C64


----------



## dudenator (Feb 3, 2010)

I own; Wii, NDS Lite, Xbox 360, PS2, PS1, Game Boy Micro, SNES, NES, N64, Original Xbox, One of those SNES and Sega Genesis hybrid things, and an ipod touch if that counts.


----------



## _evox_ (Feb 3, 2010)

2 Xbox360 (Xenon, Jasper)
2 Xbox (1.0, 1.6)
1 PS2 (50004)
1 Wii
1 DSI
2 PSP (1000, 2000)

All modified by me


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 3, 2010)

-SNES
-N64
-GC
-wii
-GB color
-GBA
-GBA SP
-NDS lite
-PSP
-PS2

And I still love them all. ^^


----------



## Danny600kill (Feb 3, 2010)

Xbox 360
Nintendo Wii
Nintendo Ds
Nintendo Ds Lite
Playstation
Playstation 2
Sega Saturn
PSP 1000
GBA
GBA SP
GB
GB Colour
Dreamcast


----------



## themini278 (Feb 3, 2010)

Have:
SNES
Playstation 2
Xbox 360
DS Lite x2
DSi
PSP 1000
Gameboy Advance
Wii

Had:
Original Playstation


----------



## elchzard (Feb 3, 2010)

Have:
GameCube
N64
DS Lite
GBA SP


----------



## haohmaru6 (Feb 3, 2010)

After getting so old and so many years of collecting and playing, you realize that... well, you have a lot of stuff! Like so:

Atari 2600 (original wood finish)
Atari 400 (8-bit computer but have all game carts for it)
NES (x2)
Sega Master System
Nintendo Game Boy
Sega Genesis + CD + 32x
SNES
Neo Geo AES cart system
N64
Nintendo Wii (and play pretty much ALL of previously mentioned consoles on it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Playstation 1
Sega Dreamcast
Nintendo DS Lite

At some point in the future I'd like to explore the PS2 library, some real gems there.

Of course growing up consoles were not my only gaming experiences, also had:

Apple II+ (really grew up on this one, great game and computing platform of the era)
Commodore 64 (best sound capabilities of the era)
32-bit Intel architecture PC (starting at a measly 386SX)


Of course over time you start to miss the ones you can't emulate and are packed away, but with such a huge variety of choices having just one console and one PC set up, there certainly is a lot to experience, that is, when you have the time... Over time you have to be a lot more selective about which titles you spend your time on to get the most out of it.

I wonder why more of those of us who collect and play for whole lifetimes don't go into game design? It's not like we're not qualified...


----------



## boof222 (Feb 5, 2010)

2 PS1's
N64
2 GBA's
PS2
2 PSP 1000's
DS lite
Wii

in order of when i bought them
still own all of them except the 64 thats my cuzins now


----------



## astrangeone (Feb 5, 2010)

Right now...just my ds lite.  I owned all of the Nintendo handhelds, except for the Virtual boy and the game boy pocket/micro.


----------



## Forstride (Feb 5, 2010)

I have:

Game Boy (Original)
Nintendo 64
DS Phat
Xbox 360

I used to have (This is throughout my whole lifetime):

Atari 2600 (Black, 4-switch)
NES
SNES
Genesis
GBC
GBA
GBA SP
PS2
PSP
Xbox
Wii
DS Lite
DSi


----------



## emigre (Feb 6, 2010)

Used to Own:

Sega Master System
Playstation One
Playstation Two
Gameboy Colour

Now I just have:

DS Lite
Playstation 3
Laptop (as I play Bookworm on it(


----------



## Invalidrobot (Feb 7, 2010)

*Currently own:* Xbox 360, DS lite, Sega Genesis, Wii

*Previously owned:* NES, N64, Gamecube, Xbox

The 360 & DS Lite stand out as my favorites for now. :-)


----------



## kalmis (Feb 12, 2010)

People sure like listing things, eh? Yes I know I did the same on the original topic posted on the first page of this thread.
Some of these collectors can't even properly spell the name of the console. Also who is interested in which consoles you used to own? And since when is flash cartridges or any device from Apple a console?


----------

